# Sea Soap



## godschild (Sep 11, 2014)

I can't wait to see how the inside turned out. Waiting to cut is giving me such anxiety. What should I call it? I scented with Cool Water and it has shea, silk, and the usual oils.


----------



## godschild (Sep 11, 2014)

No rest yet lol.  Too excited and my new micas came in which made it worse.  About to lay down now.  Had to share before I popped   The green is supposed to be kelp ha ha.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 11, 2014)

Wowza! That's gorgeous! I can hardly wait to see it cut! When you go to cut it, turn it on it's side before cutting. That way, those beautiful tops won't get messed up.

 Sounds like we both had the same kind of tense soaping session last night, although I was making a different kind of soap- one with a 2-tiered pencil line. I did much praying and am very apprehensive to cut into mine as well!

 IrishLass


----------



## godschild (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks.  I can't wait to see yours IrishLass!  I will turn it on its side.  I'm afraid the pearls will drag through it even when I cut it with it sideways.


----------



## Ellacho (Sep 11, 2014)

OMG! Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## godschild (Sep 11, 2014)

I screwed up and shook the pearls onto it instead of placing them because the embeds are so close together. Gonna be some tall thin soaps. 1" but they will cure out to be thinner than that.  Next time, I will space them further apart and place the pearls on with my fingers or tweezers lol. Rookie mistakes. First time with embeds and pearls lol.

I bought some T-50 and can you believe I forgot to add it! I hope it will be okay. It had lots of natural E in it from the oils I used so hopefully it will be alright.

Thanks Ellacho


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 11, 2014)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## godschild (Sep 11, 2014)

Thanks jules92207!


----------



## Obsidian (Sep 11, 2014)

Cut!!!


----------



## newbie (Sep 11, 2014)

Oh seriously, hasn't it been long enough for cutting? Inside, Inside, Inside, that's what I want to see. Love the pearls!


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 11, 2014)

Godschild that is impressive...just beautiful! :-D:-D  Wish I could help you with a name but I'm at a complete loss.


----------



## godschild (Sep 12, 2014)

Here it is! Smells kinda sulfury for some reason. May be due to the silk cocoons I used. Don't know for sure because it was my first time I used it. Lighter blue is just blue ultramarine with a touch of charcoal. Darker blue is blue and green oxides with a bit of charcoal and a lil titanium dioxide because I didn't have any teal. My mix was a bust because I can't even see any green in it. Just a darker blue I reckon. Then of course titanium dioxide for the top with glitter. The "sand" was some ground soap I already had mixed with some dried ground corn silks, soap batter, and a tiny bit of cocoa powder. I bet the corn silks will turn dark brown like herbs etc do. The recipe was 35% H2O. SF 8%. 20% RBO, 20% OO, 3% Castor, 15% Coconut oil 76, 2% PKOF, 35% Lard, and 5% Shea. I also used some SL, salt, and sugar in my lye water. I sure hope the sulfury smell goes away! Was a bit softer than I would like when I cut it with the disassembled cutter my honey made. I just took off the cutting arm he made too narrow to go over the soap when it closed down and used it to cut it. Mistake! They are cut all wonky. Hope planing helps in a couple days. They are friggin huge bars! I used 90.5 oz oils and cut 21 bars. Heavy suckas. Danged pearls went everywhere. I'm glad that's all over with. Now on to more of the like 50 more scents I have to get done. I'm glad my micas from Nurture came in. Now if my molds, oxides, and other stuffs would just get here. Oh yeah, I hope these bars don't get ashy. I just couldn't deal with that right now. I sprayed them with some alcohol and sat them in my curing room with the dehumidifier going full blast. I bet the mp embeds will get all sweaty with how humid it is here. Waaaaaaa. Hopefully they won't since I used that fancy mp I bought that isn't supposed to sweat. Expensive! Wow. I just noticed the halo look around the darker blue. I hope that don't turn into glyc rivers. Never had any o those so I don't know if that's how they start. Hopefully it's titanium dioxide or something. Looks neat. What should I name this? I thought about Travesty of the Sea ha ha ha.

Note to self... Aztec Cool Water cost revised didn't seize or accelerate. Phew! So glad of that.

Thanks lenarenee. I'm lost for a name myself. I live on the Gulf of Mexico down here in MS so it would be neat if I could think of one that would incorporate that somehow. Too tired to think right now.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 12, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! They turned out great! The halo around the darker blue looks really cool and makes the water part look more realistic to me. Good job!

 IrishLass


----------



## Soapsense (Sep 12, 2014)

That is awesome!! Also can't wait for the cut pics!


----------



## ourwolfden (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow!!  Those are awesome!


----------



## katsntx (Sep 12, 2014)

gorgeous!!!!


----------



## katsntx (Sep 12, 2014)

Mississippi Gulf!


----------



## godschild (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks yall.


----------



## judymoody (Sep 12, 2014)

I would call it "under the sea."

Very well designed soap!


----------



## hmlove1218 (Sep 12, 2014)

What about "Under the Sound" to incorporate the coast into the name?


----------



## jules92207 (Sep 12, 2014)

Oh wow, that turned out perfect! I imagine that is exactly what you were going for. Just beautiful!


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 12, 2014)

You did a fantastic job. The blues are just gorgeous


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 12, 2014)

judymoody said:


> I would call it "under the sea."


 
 Great  minds think alike- that was the exact name that went through my mind, too! 


 IrishLass


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 12, 2014)

Those are beautiful.   I would call it under the sea as well...great name for it.


----------



## CaraBou (Sep 13, 2014)

Amazing!  Way - to - go!  Very unique, very you.  The kelp, seahorses, starfish, shells, etc on top make me think "Riding the Waves"  or "Sea Surf" or something along those lines.  

It almost doesn't matter what you call it, you can never forget _this _soap!


----------



## godschild (Sep 13, 2014)

I think I will call it Under the Sea.  When I saw it unmolded and cut, that's the first thing I thought about.  The song came to me and didn't leave my head for hours lolol.


----------



## KatieShephard (Sep 13, 2014)

Yowza!  They look beautiful!  Love the blues


----------



## LBussy (Sep 13, 2014)

How about "Galveston 1920"?  (before it became incredibly infested with tourists)


----------



## snappyllama (Sep 13, 2014)

LBussy said:


> How about "Galveston 1920"?  (before it became incredibly infested with tourists)



You just don't want "Galveston 1900" - when it became incredibly infested with no tourists...  

Sorry I couldn't help myself making a hurricane reference.  Fun fact:  Until fairly recently, you could still find watermarks on the second floors of some of the old buildings.

/end digression

That is a lovely soap!


----------



## Jaccart789 (Sep 13, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Sagebrush (Sep 13, 2014)

Those are amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## godschild (Sep 14, 2014)

No hurricane references yall.  I had to take a bath in a tub outside that I had planned to install before Katrina hit us when my pump got wiped out.  It was pretty cool though taking a bubble bath under the stars.  I have terrible memories of that time and the horror that was all around.  Gonna stick with Under the Sea since it makes my head bob thinking about the song from the Disney movie.  I do wonder how yall keep those danged sugar pearls from melting when your soaps gel.  Some of mine have an orange melted sugar ring around them lol.  I went online shopping for some ball bearings to make me a sil mold so I can just make soap ones.  The ones Van Yulay sells are supposed to use 1/4" ball bearings as far as I remember reading.  Do yall think that 3/8" ones would be ok?  Bet it will be hard to get the lil soap balls to pop out being that small.  I like that size better though.  I guess we'll see whenever I get around to ordering some.  Broke till next week between buying soapy stuffs and car parts.


----------



## katsntx (Sep 14, 2014)

godschild said:


> No hurricane references yall.  I had to take a bath in a tub outside that I had planned to install before Katrina hit us when my pump got wiped out.  It was pretty cool though taking a bubble bath under the stars.  I have terrible memories of that time and the horror that was all around.  Gonna stick with Under the Sea since it makes my head bob thinking about the song from the Disney movie.  I do wonder how yall keep those danged sugar pearls from melting when your soaps gel.  Some of mine have an orange melted sugar ring around them lol.  I went online shopping for some ball bearings to make me a sil mold so I can just make soap ones.  The ones Van Yulay sells are supposed to use 1/4" ball bearings as far as I remember reading.  Do yall think that 3/8" ones would be ok?  Bet it will be hard to get the lil soap balls to pop out being that small.  I like that size better though.  I guess we'll see whenever I get around to ordering some.  Broke till next week between buying soapy stuffs and car parts.



I can't imagine anything being difficult to dislodge from a Van Yulay mold!  Those molds are Da Bomb!


----------



## neeners (Sep 14, 2014)

omg these are BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## godschild (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi katsntx!  I haven't gotten the chance to use the Van Yulay molds yet but I would like to whenever I can.  Until then, I'm making my own.  I was just wondering how hard it will be to get out some that are 3/8" instead of 1/4" because the 3/8" ones that I'll be making will be even smaller   I guess we'll see when I get the ball bearings ordered huh lol.


----------



## Soap Techniques (Sep 25, 2014)

Gorgeous!!


----------

